# Homesteading-buying land info.two parts



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Since I am looking for property I sat thru most of both videos thinking I might learn something. As it turns out this guy who is giving advice on land purchasing was given his land. If you can tie your own shoes you can probably skip these videos. Thank you Readytogo.:scratch


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Reader's Digest version:

What's you plan, land needs to be appropriate for the intended use.
Location, location, location. Work, support available, utilities, zoning for intended uses. Access to the property.

No man is an island, you will always need something you can't produce.

Psychology and social interactions, do you really want to be isolated for long periods? If so, don't forget your meds.

Clearing an acre could take you two years as he did, or two days if your rented heavy equipment and got it done. 

About all I got from the presentation. 

Initially an implication was made that you may not have access, many folks think a property can be land-locked, in all states there are remedies for that if you find it, not difficult to force the owner of a property from which a subject property was taken from in dividing parcels. The courts will look to economic effects, the closet and most reasonable access point to public access. A price will be determined for an easement and you may have to pay for the easement. Not expensive in a rural area as it's only the right of ingress and egress you're not buying the land.

Have no idea what the second part is. 

I suggest you pay close attention to zoning restrictions and building permits. Most agricultural zoning is naturally in rural areas, be careful near rivers or lakes about water authorities, like the Corps of Engineers, you could get an acre and only be able to use a quarter of it. All kinds of restriction can come into play.

Off grid? Even so, it's nice to know you can get services even if you don't use them, your grandkids may not feel the same way so keep your conventional thinking in play. In other words, make sure the property is marketable and that there are not external issues that cause the value to decrease. Remember the hog farm. 

Terrain, drainage, soil type and access to other areas, if you have cliffs on your property much of your land may be limited except for scenery. 

Ag land means you could have a hog pen moved in next door, look to anticipated and the highest and best use of your property as well as adjacent lands. Zoning goes in stages of the most restrictive being residential to agricultural or industrial being the least restrictive. The lack of restrictions means the heavier uses will be allowed, lighter uses are permitted generally. So, you could build a residence in an ag zoned area but you can't put hogs in a residential zoning. 

Good title, never buy without a title search and title coverage. 

Financing is generally available with you putting down 50% of the purchase price at your bank.

Many places are being sold "rent-to-own" 90%, IMO are scams, stay away from that. Seller financing with a mortgage or a note and deed of trust is fine, however, new financing rules apply to dealers or investors selling who provide financing if a residence is permitted. Get an attorney involved who is familiar with the Dodd-Frank Act, it's federal law. Talk to your lender before you ever agree to any balloon payment. Additionally, never do seller financing without a loan servicer to collect payments, a private lender can just rip up your checks and by the time you figure it out they are calling the loan due, thereafter they can foreclose. Lots of land sale scams out there. Get an attorney. 

Common sense should kick in. Look at the total cost of getting title, any survey required, engineer testing required, title search and insurance, escrows with financing, liability coverage should be extended to vacant land, taxes and if you aren't familiar with land prices get an appraisal. Seller financing is often done at premium prices (predatory dealing) because an appraisal is not required. Never pay more for seller financing than what the financing would cost otherwise, rule of thumb, don't pay more than 3% on a sale price for financing. The seller is earning interest at a higher rate than they could possibly get elsewhere, that's incentive enough. Always compare properties and don't fall in love with scenery (like I have before) ignoring the issues. Comparable properties will be revealed by an appraisal of sold properties, look also to properties that are available on the market.

One good point made above is knowing the area, I suggest you know you'll "fit in" in that area, politics, social clicks, supportive neighbors are considerations. Medical issues, ambulance, flight ambulance plans are available in many areas. 

There's a dime's worth for you..... 

I can tell you that remote is great, it also gets very old when you get back home and discover your forgot the eggs and the store is 20 miles away! Homesteading is work, you won't be rocking on the porch for very long I assure you. Roads wash out, trees fall, critters will go on the attack, you may find out what a mud slide is like or need to clear an area to get a buffer for a forest fire, there is always something to do.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang Ozarker! You just take all the fun out of buying!!! But you're absolutely correct.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ozarker covered just about everything. I'd only add that, if you're looking in the West particularly, check the mineral and water rights. In the East, double check the flood plain. Both will help prevent a lot of headache.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

If there is already an access, do not expect to force the other owners into anything, especially an emergency access. We've been dealing with this for years with a neighbor. I personally would never buy a parcel of land without a guarantee that I could access it without having to go to court


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you folks. You need to read your title commitment, it should show mineral rights but some hot areas, like Texas, don't insure mineral rights due to oil and gas rights being as marketable as they are and bought and transferred like pork bellies. Always check your flood plain map, that should be mentioned in the appraisal and comes under the mention of the terrain features. 

As to access, I agree you should have it and not have to fight for it. Pay an attorney more and you may not have to wait as long. I was speaking too as to land locked parcels. You need to check road easements being filed and if there is a private roadway you should have a filed road agreement filed, any lender will require it, same with any shared well or septic system, who is responsible for costs of maintenance. Easements need to "run with the land". An easement given by oral permission may be withdrawn by a future owner and that can cost you. If you have a true emergency, you don't need permission but you can may for any damage like driving through a fence, just ensure that route is justified and not just an option.

Usually I get paid for advice but in this case, I'll trade you guys for prepping advice! I do give free advice (nationally in many aspects) as well so if you have an issue you can PM me.....no charge LOL, just keep it confidential. There's a reason I use a user name.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

In Texas, it's illegal for a property to be landlocked. 

Don't forget to check out the hidden features of the property, like the neighbors. It's silly to not at least google them, creep on their Facebook, & find out how many times law enforcement has been called to the area & why. Also, check the property out on the sex offender database to see how many are close & what they were convicted of. A little free time spent on the computer can save you a lot of headache in the future.


----------

